# metal detector and slingshot......and more....:)



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everybody!!

I love a lot metal detecting and I love in the same way picking up all the trash I find while I am detecting. 
sometimes It is sad to see how much trash people can leave behind after having fun. 
I made this video uniting slingshot and metal detector. 
Enjoy your hobbies, enjoy this fantastic planet, don't leave anything behind 






Well this is an other video I made today, Just a quick session to try my new indestructible target&#8230;&#8230;.always frameless my only style for quite a long time now.






Take care

Volp


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Funny stuff. I hate litter as well.

This is my regular camping shirt and I can't stand when people leave crap behind on the trails and in the sites.



Spoiler


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I mix the two also.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

brucered said:


> Funny stuff. I hate litter as well.
> 
> This is my regular camping shirt and I can't stand when people leave crap behind on the trails and in the sites.


Thanks Brucered! We are in the same page! I love your shirt 



ghost0311/8541 said:


> I mix the two also.


Nice!

(no big treasures for me today  )


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice detecting job. I hate litter in nature too.
As always great shooting.
I love your new rubber target!
Grande socio!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a pond near me with a really nice beach. Late fall I go out there metal detecting after the beach season is over. Last year I made almost $1200 selling all the jewelry I found. Of course that was just a really lucky year, usually I only make $150-$200. I don't understand why people go to the beach with their jewelry and watches when they are just going to take them off to go in the water.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Nice detecting job. I hate litter in nature too.
> As always great shooting.
> I love your new rubber target!
> Grande socio!


Thanks fratello!



Phoul Mouth said:


> I have a pond near me with a really nice beach. Late fall I go out there metal detecting after the beach season is over. Last year I made almost $1200 selling all the jewelry I found. Of course that was just a really lucky year, usually I only make $150-$200. I don't understand why people go to the beach with their jewelry and watches when they are just going to take them off to go in the water.


It sounds you have a great beach over there


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Volp said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pond near me with a really nice beach. Late fall I go out there metal detecting after the beach season is over. Last year I made almost $1200 selling all the jewelry I found. Of course that was just a really lucky year, usually I only make $150-$200. I don't understand why people go to the beach with their jewelry and watches when they are just going to take them off to go in the water.
> ...


It is actually really nice. It's privately owned and they take really good care of it so you don't have to worry about stepping on anything that shouldn't be there. People can go in there during the weekdays for free, then on the weekends they charge $20 per vehicle, which is actually really cheap IMO.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I really love your frameless shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> I really love your frameless shooting!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles! For sure I love this way to shoot, and for a while now it is my only way to shoot.

The more i use this technique, the more I find little tricks to improve accuracy and consistency. For example, I saw that beginners have problems with keeping the fingers in the same position all the time, and this can be remediated in the beginning by holding something light, like a little aluminum foil ball, between the index and thumb fingers. You don't need to squeeze the ball, just hold it lightly in position. This will build muscle memory in the fingers, and after a while, without anything between the fingers, you will be able to repeat the position of the fingers every time. Another trick is to draw a small line on your index finger, and put the band on the line every time. After a while, without looking at your finger, you'll be able to feel the right position on your skin. Another little trick for increasing the power of your shooting is closing your hand like a fist at the moment just after the release. These are just a few of the little tricks that I've found and thought might help beginners in this style.

Take care Charles!


----------

